# Carrier Airv



## Claymart49 (Jan 18, 2015)

We are new to the RV world and have a Carrier Airv unit with a remote control. The remote will not always turn on the furnace and the furnace comes on without reason. Is it the remote is bad or we are not supposed to use the remote for furnace? Have been on several Atwood sites and we're not getting any answers. Email me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you take the battery out of the remote, does the heater work properly and no longer coming on randomly?

For the random comment, are you sure the heater isn't just detecting the temp has fallen below the set threshold and coming on to warm the trailer (like it should)


----------

